
Ask HN: Good way to showcase your sideproject? - douglas5
I know ProductHunt&#x27;s ship as well as BetaList but I was wondering if there are any other websites were you could showcase an upcoming project you are currently building. thanks
======
losthobbies
Starter Story

10words.io

Reddit/r/sideproject

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=341138](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=341138)

------
soulwatcher
Have you tried indie hacker? It's a pretty good community though the focus has
now shifted to having the largest revenue.

~~~
douglas5
Sounds great! Thanks!

------
shanecleveland
Any forums relevant to the subject matter?

